# Brauche Hilfe bei Zusammenstellung eines neuen PCs



## dsolianyi (17. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich will mir einen PC zulegen. Ich will statt eines Komplettsystems alle Komponente selbst einzeln kaufen und diese dann zusammenschrauben. Da ich mein PC zum animieren von 3D-Szenen und ähnlichen benutzen werde, brauche ich vor allem viel leistung (Dual Mainboard), schnelle CPU, grosse Platte und viel RAM. Zum Spielen oder ähnliches werde ich es kaum benutzen - nur ab und zu zum enspanen halt... 

Also meine Frage: könntet ihr mich über die einzelne Komponenten beraten? Was am besten für was ist, was es kostet, wo es zu kaufen gibt und so weiter...

Danke in voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Gee (17. März 2004)

Ich bin jetzt nicht so der 3D Crack.
Aber du musst schon unterscheiden zwischen Modellieren und Rendern.

Zum Modellieren kommt es nur auf die richtige Grafikkarte an. Z.b. eine Wildcat von 3dlabs. Die sprengt dann aber schnell ein 3000 Euro Budget. 
Dual CPU kannst du beim Modellieren also nicht benötigen, und 1 GB Ram sollten sicherlich reichen.

Wenn du dein Rechner zum Rendern brauchst, wird eine Dual CPU sehr interessant. Grafikkarte ist in dem Fall vollkommen unwichtig, onboard reicht vollkommen aus. Die meißten Boxed Rendersysteme fahren mit 256 MB schon recht gut.

Wenn du den Rechner sowohl zum Modellieren, als auch zum Rendern benötigst; und es den preislichen Ramen nicht sprengen soll, verzichte auf so nen "quatsch" wie eine Dual CPU.

Programme wie XSI, Maya, 3D Max, Cinema4D ... bieten die Möglichkeit von Netzwerk-Rendering; teuerere Plugins sogar Distributed Network Rendering. Diese Fähigkeiten kann man immer gut benutzen, wenn man eh schon mehrere Computer im Haushalt hat.

Als Grafikkarte ist eine nVIdia Quadro zu empfehlen. Sie liegt preislich über einer GeForce, ist dafür jedoch besser getaktet und ermöglicht es dir, auch komplexere Szenen in Echtzeit zu modellieren. Die Karte hat den Vorteil, dass du sie theoretisch sogar noch zum Spielen verwenden könnte.

Da du an der Dual CPU sparrst, schenke deinem System RAM. Unter 1 GB sollte es bei den Preisen nicht ausfallen.

Zur CPU ist eine 64 Bit CPU eine Überlegung wert, stellt sich jedoch die Frage, wieviel zu investieren möchtest. Boxxtech verkauft schon seit längerem kein 3D System mehr ohne 64Bit.

Was ist als Hardware noch interessant .... je nachdem, wass du machen möchtest. Wenn du z.b. Animationen renderst und diese nachher ordentlich bearbeiten möchtest (Videoschnitt/Compositing), macht - gerade bei Programmen wie Discreets Combustion - die Erhöhung auf 3 GB Arbeitsspeicher und RAID Controller für 10.000 rpm Festplatten (besser SCSI Ultra) viel sinn. Da das Arbeiten mit solchen Compositing Programmen nur dann Spaß macht, wenn man mal 30 Sekunden Videosequenz kurz in den Arbeitsspeicher rendern lassen kann, um sie in Echtzeit abspielen zu können. Da können 10 Sekunden nämlich schnell mal einen ganzen GB verschlingen.

Zu guter letzt. Du kannst dir ja einfach mal professionelle fertige 3D Systeme anschauen. Z.b. unter boxxtech.com


----------



## dsolianyi (17. März 2004)

Hi!

Danke für das posten.

Sieh mal, ich würde meinen zukünftigen Rechner gerne nicht nur als eine 3D-Maschine (wo ich übrigens sowohl rendern als auch modellieren will) benutzen, ich will damit auch Videoschnitt, Grafik, 3D-Animation, CD-/DVD-Authoring, DTP und ähnliches durchführen können.

Hier eine kurze Vorstellung von meinem (idealen ) System. Liest es durch und sagt mir bitte, welche Komponente eurer Meinung nach sich dazu am besten eignen. Ich lese gerne alle Antworten durch (und seien diese noch so lang... ). Ihr dürft mich auch ruhig korigieren, wenn es euch etwas sinlos und/oder unlogisch erscheintt. 
Also es geht los:


Da ich die fertigen Dateien lagern will und ganz besonders die Animationen - auch wenn sie ca. 30 Sekunden sind - besonders viel Platz auf der Festplatte beanspruchen, habe ich mir gedacht, ich nehme vorerst mal mehrer Festplatten. Dann kann man auch Datenspiegelung aufbauen... Ach ja, was ist als Typ so besser: SATA, SCSI, Fibre Channel, UDMA...?

Punkto "Dual CPU" wäre ich schon dazu geneigt, meinem zukünftigen "Superrechner" 'ne zweite CPU zu verpassen. Auch hier interessiert mich, welche Marke besser ist: Xeon, Opteron, Pentium...?

Was RAM angeht, so weiss ich es noch nicht genau, aber weniger als 1GB wird es auf jeden Fall nicht.

Über die Grafikkarte würde ich mich noch gerne beraten lassen, aber ich neige mich auch zu der Wildcast VP990.

Als Netzwerk sollte eigentlich eine GBit-Vhttp://www.tuwien.ac.at/erbindung angeschaft werden

Als Mainboard sollte ein Dual fähiges System ausgewählt werden.

Was ich als Soundkarte nehmen soll, bin ich mir nicht sicher, da ich in meinen vier Wänden ein kleines Musikstudio aus Software, Hardware und Musikinstrumenten aufbauen will, soll es z.B. eine Möglichkeit geben ein Syntesizer (oder wie das heisst) anzuschliessen um die Musik aufzuzeichnen. Ach ja, da ich sehr viel Wert auf Akkustik lege, soll die Karte auch 7.1 Sorround und THX unterstützen.

Als Boxen... na ja, wie oben erwähnt: ein 7.1-System mit THX

Einer der wichtigsten und von mir am umstrittener Punkt ist der Monitor. Klar, ohne ihn kein Spass (es sei denn, mann der glücklicher Besitzer von Linux und hat xserver ), aber auch hier tauchen viele Fragen auf: Grösse, Hersteller, Bestimmung des Monitors (CAD, Gamming, 3D oder bloss zum angeben... ). Offen gestanden spiele ich mit der Gedanke, 2 oder 3 Monitore an die Grafikkarte anzuschliessen - sofern die Karte es überhaupt unterstützt (daher biite auch dies bei der Grafikkarte zu berüksichtigen). in guter Beispiel von 3 Monitoren wäre die Matrox Parhelia mit 128 oder 256DDR RAM.

Bei der Gehäuse habe ich eher an die ATX-Gehäuse gedacht.

So, was z.B. DVD-, Floppy-Laufwerke, Tastatur, Maus oder ähnliches angeht - danke, da komme ich schon zurecht. Da würde ich aber trotzdem gerne eure Meinung zu DVD-ReWriter hören (intern). Welcher ist der richtige - eurer Meinung nach?

Hab ich da vielleicht noch was vergessen: z.B. Controller, die man speziell für eine Festplattentyp oder bei Datenspiegelung braucht?

Danke voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## Julien (17. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dsolianyi _
> *
> 
> So, was z.B. DVD-, Floppy-Laufwerke, Tastatur, Maus oder ähnliches angeht - danke, da komme ich schon zurecht. Da würde ich aber trotzdem gerne eure Meinung zu DVD-ReWriter hören (intern). Welcher ist der richtige - eurer Meinung nach?
> ...



PLEXTOR Rules CD und DVD Brennner the Best ever... but .. very expensive


----------



## Florian Schulz (17. März 2004)

Hi,
Um auf die Frage mit den Festplatten zurückzukommen, empfehle ich dir auf jeden Fall eine Serial ATA (S-ATA).Diese Technologie ist erst am Anfang und wird erst seit kurzem verwendet.Somit hast du mit einer neuen S-ATA  auf jeden Fall länger Spaß als mit einer U-ATA.Eine Ultra-ATA (U-ATA) schafft heute 133Mbits/s.Eine S-ATA soll in den nächsten Jahren auf bis zu 250Mbits/s und mehr.Du kannst dann noch schneller große Dateien,wie sie ja bei der Bild- und Videobearbeitung enstehen, verschieben und aufrufen.Du musst natürlich auch darauf achten,dass dein Mainboard diese Schnittstellen unterstützt.Ansonsten brauchtst du wieder gewisse Adapter,um z.B. eine S-ATA Festplatte auf einen U-ATA Steckplatz zu stecken.Ein weiterer Vorteil bei den S-ATA Platten ist die Belüftung,da sie keine dicken Breitbandkabel haben und somit eine bessere Zykulation der Luft im Gehäuse gewährleisten.Die kühlung kann bei dir auch zu einem Problemfall werden,da du ja mit sehr moderner Technik arbeiten wirst.Ich empfehle dir also ein Gehäuse mit sehr vielen Lüftern,am besten 7 oder mehr.

Bei den Prozessoren hab ich nicht ganz den Durchblick.Empfehle aber einen Pentium,da er auf jeden Fall weniger Strom (als zum Beispiel ein AMD) verbraucht.Das ist auf jeden Fall von Vorteil,wenn du mit 2 Prozessoren arbeitest.Außerdem wird er nicht so warm,sodass du ihn auch noch übertakten kannst,um auf den ultimativen Geschwindigkeitsschub zu kommen.

Bei der Soundkarte sollten auf jeden Fall optische Eingänge sein.Dann kannst du auch relativ Verlustfrei von irgentwelchen Anlagen Musik aufnehmen.Da du ja die Musik von einem Sinthesizer aufnehmen willst,sind MIDI-Eingänge wichtig.

Beim Arbeitsspeicher ist eigentlich nur eins zu sagen:je schneller der Arbeitsspeicher,desto besser kann der Prozessor mit ihm "kommunizieren" und kann also schnell arbeiten.Die neusten Arbeitsspeicher sind die DDR-TT(Double-Data-Rate Twin-Turbo)Brauchen aber glaub ich wieder andere Steckplätze.

Falls du dich preislich ein bisschen orientieren möchtest,kannst du ja mal auf http://www.Reichelt.de, oder http://www.kmelektronik.de schauen.Bei Reichelt gibs z.B. den DDR-TT.

Ich hoffe,ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen. 
Bei weiteren Fragen kannst du auf mich zählen.         Tschau.     Flori


----------



## dsolianyi (17. März 2004)

Hallo!

Was mir noch wichtig wäre: kennt noch jemmand von euch Links, wo detailierte Reporte und Vergleiche von verschiedenen Produkten der verschiedener Hersteller draufstehen? Zum Beispiel: welche Grafikkarte eignet sich für was am besten? Welche Monitore sind ok und trotzdem günstig? Für welchen Einsatz des PCs empfiehlt sich was?... u.s.w.

Wäre für solche Links und Dateien sehr dankbar - nur sollten diese aktuell sein 

Danke voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## dsolianyi (18. März 2004)

Ach ja, noch was: was ist für mein Vorhaben (Rendern, Modellieren, Grafik, 3D-Animationen u.s.w.) besser - PC oder ein Mac?

Danke in voraus
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## dsolianyi (20. März 2004)

Hallo!

Hier ist eine "grobe" Auflistung von dem System, die ich mir in der Zwischenzeit zusammengestellt habe. Wie immer gilt: falls eurer Meinung nach etwas nicht logisch bzw. sinnlos oder weniger sinvoll erscheint, schreibt mir.

Also, hier ist es...

Gehäuse: nVentiv Mach II (inkl. Netzteil)
Mainboard: Tyan Tiger i7505
Prozessor: 2 x Intel Xeon 3.2 GHz (dual) inkl.Kühler
RAM: 4 x 1GB DDR-SDRAM ECC, PC266
Festplatte: 2 x SATA 250 GB, 7200 rpm, 8.5 ms
DVD-RW: NEC DVD-Brenner
DVD-Laufwerk: LiteOn XJ-HD166
Floppy-Laufwerk: SONY Floppy-Laufwerk
Grafikkarte: 3D Wildcast VP990 Pro
Soundkarte: Creative Professional E-MU 1820
Monitor: Benq FP991
Keyboard: MS Multimedia Keyboard
Maus: MS IntelliMouse Explorer
Lautsprecher: Creative Inspire T7700
Drucker: Lexmark P707
Scanner: HP Scanjet 4600C 

So, das war's voerst...
Was meint ihr dazu: ist es ok, fehlt da was oder wäre es doch besser gleich einen Mac zu erwerben...? Fragen über Fragen... 

Ach ja, noch was: bei dem Punkt Monitor - wäre es für meine Zwecke nicht besser 2 Bildschirme anzuschaffen (die Grafikkarte unterstützt ja 2 Bildschirme...) oder wäre da bereits ein Monitor ausreichend?

Danke in voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
SOLIANYI Dmitri


----------



## videostudiodigital (15. April 2004)

*Dein Neuer Rechner*

Hallo

Also wenn ich dir ein par Tips geben darf und ich hoffe ich komm da noch nicht zu spät!

Ich mache das gleiche wie du also Datenverarbeitung von Analog auf Digital mit Tonspur und was da alles so zusammen gehört.( Cassette oder Platte auf DVD oder CD )

Deine Komponeten die du kaufen möchtest sind eigentlich soweit i.O. ABER

Kaufe dir eine anderes Gehäuse nimm ein Chiftec Big Tower oder was wir haben eine Cube Server Case von Veong Yang Tower YY-0221,Du hast eine gute Hitze Entwicklung und das darfst du nicht unterschätzen.

Das Board ist Okay haben wir nur bester Erfahrungen gemacht,

Cpu's nimm nicht die 3,2 GHz es reichen die 3,06 Ghz Xeon es gibt unter umständen Probleme mit 3,2 Ghz du solltest auf jedenfall dir dann andere Lüfter besorgen da die von Intel hart an der Grenze sind und sehr sehr laut.

Arbeitsspeicher solltest du für jeden CPU max. 2 GB nehmen,

Ich würde dir von den Festplatten in dieser grösser abraten nimm lieber 4 Stück und etwas kleiner wir haben zum Beispiel 120Gb von WD drin 2 Stück laufen auf dem IDE Raid und die anderen beiden auf den Serial ATA Raid läuft prima,

Wenn du mit Tonspur und der gleichen arbeiten willst dann solltest du dir noch eine sehr gute Suondkarte anschaffen mit einem gutem eingangs Signal wir haben die von Teratec 24/ 96 high end drin,

Zur Videobearbeitung haben wir die beste Erfahrung mit Canopus gemacht es ist zwar etwas teurer aber es entlastet die CPU'S da dort ein eigener Prozi schon drauf sitzt,

Wir sind der Meinung das 2 Monitore nicht nötig sind wir haben eine Eizo FlexScan L 767 und der ist völlig ausreichend für die Kontrolle der Videodaten haben wir uns einen kleinen Fernseher gekauft ( Werbemonitor )

So ich hoffe ich konnte dir doch noch ein par Tips geben wenn du fragen hast meld dich 

So hier mal die Zusammen Stellung unseres Rechners : 

- Gehäuse Yeong Yang Cube Tower YY-0221 gedämmt (http://www.yeongyang.de)
- Netzteil 520 Watt
- Tyan Dualbord Tiger 
- zwei Xeon Prozi 3,06 Ghz FSB 533 mit je 1MB Cache mit CoolerMaster Lüfter drauf TOP
- 4 GB Arbeitspeicher passend zum Board ( je 2 GB pro Prozi )
- Grafikkarte Asus Radeon 9800 XT pro 256 MB
- Soundkarte Teratec High End 24/ 96
- 4 Festplatten a 120 Gb 8Mb Cache WD 2 auf IDE Raid und 2 Auf Serial ATA Raid
- Plextor Brenner 52x24x52
- DVD Brenner NEC
- DVD Laufwerk
- Floppy
- Canopus Videoschnittkarte 
- Drucker Farblaser hp Color Laserjet 5500n
- und noch ein bischen klein Kram über Preise denke ich brauchen wir ja nicht reden löl

Kleiner Tip : Kauf dir noch ein Temperaturüberwachungssteuergerät mit Ansteuereung der Gehäuse Lüfter

aber so sieht meine Maschine aus und bin Top zu frieden sie läuft und läuft und läuft.
PS: Wir haben 4 Stück davon

gruss
videostudiodigital


----------



## zögge (15. April 2004)

*puhhh......*

fliegst du zum mars.....?  .

Kann Dir in diesem Bereich nicht gross helfen. Mich würde es eher wundernehmen, wie das Endergebniss aussieht... kann man da ein paar Fotos einsehen?

Liebe Grüsse
zögge


----------



## videostudiodigital (20. April 2004)

Hallo
Naja zum Mars kann ich damit noch nicht fliegen!
Aber so sieht für mich eine schnelle Maschine aus ja Bilder kann ich mal machen und die Hier rein setzen aber erwarte nicht so vieles er sieht aus wie ein ganz normaler Computer nur das er Ordentlich Dampf hat und das brauch ich eben für encoden , rippen , konvertieren und so weiter.

gruss  
PS: und vielleicht irgendwann können wir mit diesen Dingern auch fliegen LÖL


----------



## ppb (23. Februar 2005)

Hi Leute

Ich habe selber mal über ein DualXenon System mit quadro FX nachgedacht und festgestellt das die Anschaffung weit günstiger ist als man sich im ersten Moment vorstellt. Ich hab hier mal meine Zusammenstellung: 

Mainboard	                614.-

Asus NCT-D, ATX, XEON Nocona, Sockel 604, Intel E7525, 800MHz FSB, 4xDDR2 reg., Serial-ATA, Lan 
1x PCI-Express x16, 1x PCI-Express x8, 2x PCI-X, 1x PCI 

CPU		309.- 2x(Dual)

XEON 2800 Sockel 604, Intel, 1M Cache, 800MHz FSB, 1.5V, Nocona, Boxed (inkl. Lüfter)

Arbeitsspeicher                856.-

Kingston Memory DDR2 2x1GB PC-3200, 400MHz, CL3,Registerd-ECC, 240 PIN, Lifetime Warranty

Grafikkarte	                1414,75.-			

NVIDIA Quadro FX3000										
Festplatte                         128.-

HDD Samsung SpinPoint P80, 160GB, 7200RPM, 8.9ms, 8MB Cache, ATA133, OEM

Gehäuse		99.-

CoolerMaster Midi Tower Cavalier 3 CAV-T03, Alu-Front, 5×5.25", 1×3.5" extern, 4×3.5"intern,

Netzteil	                149.-

Enermax EG-485AX-VE FMA, 480W ATX, 2xSATA, 3 Lüfter, aktive PFC, regelb. Lüfter 
inkl. 220V Kabel! 

Total: 3878,75 CHF


Gruss PPB


----------



## chmee (24. Februar 2005)

Also erstmal Respekt zu der angedachten Maschine, Wenn das Geld da ist, würde ich zustimmen
und der Tip mit mehreren HDDs ist auch meines Erachtens besser..
Das mit der S-ATA-Auskunft ist zukunftsträchtig, ABER 
Momentan machen S-ATA Platten im Single Mode nicht mehr als 70MB/sek. liegt aber an der
HDD-Mechanik, nicht an der theoretischen Geschwindigkeit von S-ATA.
Bei SCSI findest Du schnellere,ausfallsichere(re), aber auch lautere HDDs 

Alles wichtige wurde auch schon gesagt, wenn Du Medien(DCC) komplett abdecken willst, dann
wird Dich Dein Schatz zum Ziel führen, andererseits kann man an manchen Ecken n bissel 
sparen..Und ich bin ein AMD-Fan, würde also eher zu Opteron greifen 
http://www.3dlabs.com/spec/dcc/

Oder warten bis die Dualcore-CPUs draussen sind ( aktuelle Ausgabe c´t )

Mit ner Canopus Storm kann man auch richtig schön arbeiten 

mfg chmee


----------



## fred31 (24. Februar 2005)

Also ich würde auch echt gerne Fotos von sehen.

Machst Du das beruflich?


Hab an meiner Uni mal mit Premiere gearbeitet (Videoschnitt). Zum echtzeitrendern/schneiden haben da 2,5 GHz Maschinen voll ausgelangt mit einer einfachen, lahmen S-ATA Platte.


Vielleicht ist Dein Projekt doch ein bisserl Oversized?

Aber bei Festplatten würde ich zu nem SCSI-RAID raten - das rockt und ist durchaus erschwinglich.


----------

